# My wine rack



## fivebk (Oct 1, 2012)

I just finished my version of Pgottshall's wine rack. First off THANKS to Pgottshall for sharing the dimensions and diagrams of the jig. I changed it a little and made it fit the wall where I wanted it to go. 

Here are a couple pics ( Capacity 252 bottles )









BOB


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Bob, thats an awesome job. My racks are very similar but only go up the wall half way. I wish I would have taken a few of them all the way up like you did. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome work Bob! Shat did you make them out of?


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 1, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## fivebk (Oct 2, 2012)

I made them strictly for storage. They are made out of pine. AS you can see it's already full. I still have all my reds in boxes and 49 gallons sitting in carboys. Guess I better make another one ( maybe two???? )

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 2, 2012)

I would make about 3 more it sounds like. Totally awesome job!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice job!! I need to make some of those...


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice job, I need to get the lumber and make on of those for under my steps. Could be a project for when the wife goes out of town in 2 weeks.


----------



## robie (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow! That's an awesome wine rack. Great job.


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice work there Bob, they do fill up fast. But they empty pretty quick too!!


----------



## Redtrk (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice work, Bob. That is really nice looking pine. Do you know what grade it is?


----------



## indianaoty (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice Rack I need One Like That


----------



## bakervinyard (Oct 2, 2012)

Great looking rack Bob. I'm working on making my jig now. Hope to make a couple racks before the holidays as gifts.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow that turned out great Bob! Very neat job and the best part, is it is full of wine!


----------



## fivebk (Oct 3, 2012)

Rocky, Most of it was just standard grade lumber ( but I did sort through a bunch of boards to find the best ones ) The boards on the front ( top, bottom & middle ) were select grade

BOB


----------



## MOwino (Oct 16, 2012)

fivebk said:


> I just finished my version of Pgottshall's wine rack. First off THANKS to Pgottshall for sharing the dimensions and diagrams of the jig. I changed it a little and made it fit the wall where I wanted it to go.
> 
> Here are a couple pics ( Capacity 252 bottles )
> 
> ...



Could someone please post a link to pgottshall's wine rack designs? I am getting ready to make a very similar rack and but I think this design may use less wood than what I had planned. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fivebk (Oct 20, 2012)

*second rack finished*

Here's some pics of my second rack













BOB


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2012)

Bob thats just plain beautiful!


----------



## cbritton (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks incredible!


----------



## soccer0ww (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice looking racks!


----------



## fivebk (Oct 21, 2012)

*Mini-Me Wine rack*

I made this little version of my wine racks out of leftover lumber. I added a little bit of trim, a padded leather top, sanded it, waxed it and will donate it to our church auction/fundraiser. Probably should leave the wine out ( some at church might not think it's right )

here's some pics














BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2012)

w0W!!!

I know a bunch of folks around these parts that would bid on it in a heartbeat! Beautiful!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Thig (Oct 22, 2012)

They look great but I was just wondering why so many run the long pieces vertically instead of horizontally. It would only take half as many of the short pieces that the wine actually sits on.


----------



## fivebk (Oct 22, 2012)

My thinking is: the more vertical supports you have the better the overall weight would be distributed ( less of a load on each leg)


BOB


----------



## jrd5173 (Oct 22, 2012)

soccer0ww said:


> Nice looking racks!



Last time I said that I got smacked!


----------



## Thig (Oct 22, 2012)

fivebk said:


> My thinking is: the more vertical supports you have the better the overall weight would be distributed ( less of a load on each leg)
> 
> BOB



I agree but it looks like a vertical brace every 3 feet would be sufficient. Maybe it is just an aesthetics thing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2012)

Bob that rack is awesome. I also made three racks like that that hold close to 150 bottles each. Like Mike said I would by tickets on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## derunner (Oct 26, 2012)

fivebk said:


> I made this little version of my wine racks out of leftover lumber. I added a little bit of trim, a padded leather top, sanded it, waxed it and will donate it to our church auction/fundraiser. Probably should leave the wine out ( some at church might not think it's right )
> 
> BOB



I like the finish. I just did one and did a pre-stain sealer, stain, and polyeurathane. Its ok, but on pine, i don't think it looks nearly as nice as yours.

What is a wax finish?


----------



## pgottshall (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow Bob. Very impressive. Glad the jig helped!


----------



## fivebk (Nov 13, 2012)

derunner, It's just a finishing wax that you can get at any lowes/menards/ home depot. You have to apply about three coats wiping off excess after it has dried between coats.

pgottshall, Thanks again for sharing your jig design with this forum. Anyone can adapt it to the size they want. My first rack holds 252 bottles, the second one holds 272 bottles and the small one holds 24. I used the same jig to make all three!!!

BOB


----------



## pgottshall (Nov 18, 2012)

MOwino said:


> Could someone please post a link to pgottshall's wine rack designs? I am getting ready to make a very similar rack and but I think this design may use less wood than what I had planned. Thanks in advance.



http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f4/35-130-bottle-wine-rack-33337/index4.html

Enjoy!

fivebk - sharing is what this forum is all about!


----------



## TheGoodLife (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Bob, is that some Soaring Wings cases under the wine bench? Donna saved several cases for me too. I was sad to see her move on.

Great set up, thanks for letting me copy some ideas.


Mark


----------

